# This is what I smoked tonight..



## G Bear (Dec 8, 2020)

brined a pork roast and smoked it with pecan til it hit 145. then a quick char on the grill.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

I smoked some of my Tower of 6 indica I grew over the winter, now I'm one with the couch..


----------



## G Bear (Dec 8, 2020)

i smoked some of my gelato 33 before and after this


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 8, 2020)

G Bear said:


> brined a pork roast and smoked it with pecan til it hit 145. then a quick char on the grill.
> View attachment 4763512


Welcome to Terpene Town


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 8, 2020)

This is amazing. I'm throwing my PB&J in the trashcan.


----------



## G Bear (Dec 25, 2020)

I smoked a prime rib the other night. It was covered in garlic herb butter. Smoked at 225 for 4 hours, then reverse seared on a super hot grill. It went well with bird dog whiskey and more gelato 33.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 25, 2020)

G Bear said:


> I smoked a prime rib the other night. It was covered in garlic herb butter. Smoked at 225 for 4 hours, then reverse seared on a super hot grill. It went well with bird dog whiskey and more gelato 33.View attachment 4778021


Trade 4 Timber Cypress 8 LED? Can ship first


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 25, 2020)

Im smokin crack.


----------



## anomalii (Dec 25, 2020)

G Bear said:


> I smoked a prime rib the other night. It was covered in garlic herb butter. Smoked at 225 for 4 hours, then reverse seared on a super hot grill. It went well with bird dog whiskey and more gelato 33.View attachment 4778021


Nice job, looks perfect. I did the same tonight.

Rubbed with garlic, salt, and pepper and smoked on a Webber grill, 255F over mesquite (#TexasBBQ) until 115F. Fired up the coals and finished hot and fast.


----------



## G Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

beercan chicken, nfl playoffs, dark rum, and gelato 33.


----------



## G Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

i also smoked some egg plants because im making baba gannoush.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

G Bear said:


> beercan chicken, nfl playoffs, dark rum, and gelato 33.


Just a recipe from a smoking beer hater in token of good food. Try Dos XXX Gold. 50/50 with your favorite tequila diluted 1part too kill ya to 4 parts water. Add finely diced Anehiems and a couple whole garlic cloves. YW. 

Peace.


----------

